# Ponyiac Tempest 8.2 rear end 1971



## from oversea (Dec 10, 2011)

Hello Pontiac Technicians. 

Excuse me for my bad English. I am trying to restaurate a Tempest 1971 Convertible. Unfortunatly it has a bend Axle. We tried before to buy an axle in the USA ( have it sended to Europe)but twice we received an axle that wont fit. It seemes to me it has a 8.2 10 Bold rear end non C-clip28 spline axles.

Can someone help me out?
Olaf


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It is a standard non-c-clip rear axle. You should be able to get one easily. I would google used Pontiac parts and go that route.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Olaf, Try Moser Engineering - Moser Engineering - Home or www.strangeengineering.net Be sure you tell them which axle you need. There was a design change in 1971.....
Eric


----------

